# How to give myself an edge??



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Memphis2010 said:


> I'm in my 3rd year of apprenticeship and a very hardworker. I have, thankfully, been gainfully employed with the same company for my IBEW career. But now their work seems to be drying up and at the same time I'm considering switching locals to be closer to a very sick family member on the west coast (where I used to live).
> 
> I learned we will not be learning about semi-conductors this year in our JATC This worries me since I'm trying to transfer, I don't want to be "behind" the other students or appear to be lacking in skills
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to give myself an edge to look more appealing when I attempt to transfer locals with my apprenticeship?


Hey there Brother,

Yes absolutely. Look into a community college nearby and find out what electrical/technical courses you can take. Make sure they're certificate courses and be selective with what you choose. If you want to travel to the West Coast, I suggest you focus on lighting controls as CA has the most comprehensive lighting control course in the country...the CalCTP course. 

http://cltc.ucdavis.edu/content/view/757/400/

So anything relating to that...or PLC's, etc would be a good idea to take.

Steve from NYC


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I always tell the younger guys to get into IT and fiber work. F that running Pipe...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I always tell the younger guys to get into IT and fiber work. F that running Pipe...


Absolutely. Learn the basics and get into fiber, networking, renewable energy, and then take a few project management classes at the community college. 

You'll find yourself gainfully employed.

Steve from NYC


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Most of the Locals here in Cali have a separate classification.In general, low voltage/ data guys earn about 30-40% less than Inside Wiremen,and have lower retirement and healthcare benefits.


----------

